# HELP!! timing chain parts..??



## loon (Jul 4, 2005)

Hi all,

I've heard ticking sounds coming from where the timing belt is located, i thought i had to get it changed. Later i found out that it was a Chain and not a belt, and my brother made me feel stupid about it having to be changed cause it should last a very long time. But why was it making such ticking noises? later i found out the tensioner's "guide"(im just guessing the name) plastic was half way eaten up. The Plastic "guide" for the chain pushes the chain so it wouldn't be loose, if you know what i am talking about, could this possibly be the problem that's making the ticking sound? 








Managed to find an image, what's the part called, where the arrow is pointed


----------

